
Tell HN: TrackThis Up For Grabs - malbiniak
http://twitter.com/pb30/status/15289557540
======
jaxn
Are you involved in the project?

~~~
malbiniak
No, not at all. I know Phillip.

By the way, I'm pretty sure we met at Gluecon '09. Small world.

~~~
jaxn
Yep. Good memory.

Thanks for the tip on the project. We might be interested.

